# sometimes FreeBSD box will be dead ?



## sw2wolf (Oct 18, 2010)

Both freebsd FreeBSD and archlinux ArchLinux is are installed on the same machine. Sometimes freebsd FreeBSD will be dead and i I have to poweroff the box. However, the archlinux ArchLinux has never been dead since installed! I like freebsd FreeBSD and i I believe freebsd FreeBSD is stable so i I want to figure it out. 


```
>uname -a
FreeBSD mybsd.zsoft.com 8.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #1: Wed Sep  8 09:07:54 CST 2010     
root@mybsd.zsoft.com:/media/G/usr/obj/media/G/usr/src/sys/MYKERNEL  i386

>dmesg -a | grep -i 'fail'
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, 3fde0000 (3) failed
Mounting /etc/fstab filesystems failed,  startup aborted
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, 3fde0000 (3) failed

[11:35:09]sw2wolf@~>dmesg -a | grep -i 'warn'
ACPI Warning: Optional field Pm2ControlBlock has zero address or length: 0x       0       0/0x1 (20100331/tbfadt-655)
WARNING: / was not properly dismounted
WARNING: R/W mount denied.  Filesystem is not clean - run fsck
ACPI Warning: Optional field Pm2ControlBlock has zero address or length: 0x       0       0/0x1 (20100331/tbfadt-655)

[11:35:14]sw2wolf@~>dmesg -a | grep -i 'error'
ERROR: ABORTING BOOT (sending SIGTERM to parent)!

[11:35:20]sw2wolf@~>dmesg -a | grep -i 'crash'
```

How can i I figure it out why sometimes the freebsd FreeBSD box becomes dead ?


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 18, 2010)

For starters, you need to fsck your partitions/slices/labes (what ever)
Then you could try to boot without ACPI

Does FreeBSD have problems with GENERIC kernel?


----------



## sw2wolf (Oct 18, 2010)

It seems ok if without ACPI! but But it is not very convenient without ACPI.

thanks Thanks!


----------

